# eclipse neuinstallieren problem



## henry681997 (1. Mai 2012)

hey leute, ich will eclipse löschen und dann neu runterladen, weil eclipse bei mir ein bisschen kaputt ist.
problem: keine datei zum löschen, und wenn ich versuche den ganzen krams selber zu löschen:
die datei kann nicht vom quelldatenträger gelöscht werden, da die quelldatei nicht lesbar ist, oder so! :shock:
frage: wie lösche ich eclipse komplett, trotz meiner schlampigen instalation?


----------



## Fab1 (1. Mai 2012)

Nun ja Eclipse muss man ja nicht installieren, sondern ist nur ausführbar (portable)

Somit reicht es wenn du den Eclipse Ordner löscht, in dem alle Dateien sind.


----------



## Kevin94 (1. Mai 2012)

Dein Eclipse ist nicht falsch installiert und das du es nicht löschen kannst hat nichts mit Eclipse zu tun, sondern dass der Datenträger auf dem Eclipse gespeichert ist beschädigt ist, was auch die Ursache für das "spinnen" von Eclipse sein wird. Wenn Eclipse auf einer Festplatte gespeichert ist, hast du ein Problem. Wenn es ein USB-Stick ist, wovon ich mal ausgehe, dann ist es einer der empfindlicheren Sorte und du hast ihn zu oft ohne "Sicher entfernen" rausgezogen oder ohne Schutz rumgetragen (passiert mir auch ab und zu). Meistens hilft es den Stick neu zu formatieren, aber auch nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Volvagia (1. Mai 2012)

Falls es eine Platte ist fahr mal mit chkdsk drüber:


```
chkdsk (Partition): /r
```


----------

